# Florocarbon vs. mono. vs braid



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to spend a bit more time learning the ins and outs of inshore fishing. I've never done much and the few times I have I was only able to catch a couple specs and one redfish. Pure luck and coincidence on my part I'm sure.

To those of you with more knowledge and skill than myself, what are your thoughts/opinions on the use of these types of line? Is one better than another, and if so, what size should I plan to use for leader material?

Right now I'm thinking I'll rig three rods. One with a soft plastic, one for live or frozen shrimp, and one with a hard plastic. (mainly because that's all the light tackle rods I currently have. ;-) Rods all have 10-12 lb. mono line.
This way, I can practice casting all three and using various baits and techniques. 

Any other helpful hints also appreciated. I'll be fishing the ICW on the S. side of G.B. and/or N. side of G.B. in the bay. 
Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a wise gentleman that took me under his wing (Monomanon here in the old days) and teach me a few things. Your question is very similar to one I had but mine was just mono - braid. The lesson he taught me for deeper stuff was that mono has a 10% stretch factor so if your fishing 100 feet deep then the fish will swim about 10 feet before you may even feel him. If it's grouper or amberjack, that 10 feet will doom you many times. Inshore I still use braid just for the extra distance I can get with casting even though I've found it's a pain in the arse to tie on jigs. BTW, how's the retirement going? I'm still looking at next year and still wanting to meet up for that cold beer at Mcree.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All my inshore stuff has 20 lb Invisibraid with flouro leader joined by FG knot.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> I had a wise gentleman that took me under his wing (Monomanon here in the old days) and teach me a few things. Your question is very similar to one I had but mine was just mono - braid. The lesson he taught me for deeper stuff was that mono has a 10% stretch factor so if your fishing 100 feet deep then the fish will swim about 10 feet before you may even feel him. If it's grouper or amberjack, that 10 feet will doom you many times. Inshore I still use braid just for the extra distance I can get with casting even though I've found it's a pain in the arse to tie on jigs. BTW, how's the retirement going? I'm still looking at next year and still wanting to meet up for that cold beer at Mcree.





MrFish said:


> All my inshore stuff has 20 lb Invisibraid with flouro leader joined by FG knot.


That's what I was about to say I even do bottom rods that way


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I use 20# Diawa Samurai Braid with various size flouro leaders on all my inshore set ups (4000 size reels). Usually tie an FG knot but sometimes a double uni.
I do have one 3000 size reel spooled with 15# Samurai.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't want to mess with the FG knot, try a modified Albright for the flouro to braid.






As for that loop knot, I like this better.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

H20MARK, Retirement beats the heck out of working and putting up with all the BS involved these days. I highly recommend it!

Looks like my rigs might be a little light with the 10-12 lb. I've got all my offshore spinning rigs spooled with 20 lb. mono and have for years. I figured it was just too much for the inshore stuff. Now Ya'll got me rethinking that. I guess I'll see what happens with the lighter stuff and if I'm lucky enough to get any hook ups and they break off, I'll re-spool. 

I've been looking at the "loop knot" but will take a look at the FG and others. 

Thanks guys, I'll keep up with this thread and hope to keep learning.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

cuzmondo said:


> H20MARK, Retirement beats the heck out of working and putting up with all the BS involved these days. I highly recommend it!
> 
> Looks like my rigs might be a little light with the 10-12 lb. I've got all my offshore spinning rigs spooled with 20 lb. mono and have for years. I figured it was just too much for the inshore stuff. Now Ya'll got me rethinking that. I guess I'll see what happens with the lighter stuff and if I'm lucky enough to get any hook ups and they break off, I'll re-spool.
> 
> ...


loop knot for lures: FG braid to mono or floro


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty much all my inshore setups are spooled with some backing, then 20lb braid mainline and then I vary my leader depending what I'm doing. I never tie braid straight to my terminal tackle, I just don't have the confidence in it because I feel like it's too visible. I usually use anywhere from 12 to 17lb leaders, usually flouro but I also like mono for topwater lures. I tie braid to leader with a double uni mainly because I have a lot of practice tying it and I am confident in it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Pretty much all my inshore setups are spooled with some backing, then 20lb braid mainline and then I vary my leader depending what I'm doing. I never tie braid straight to my terminal tackle, I just don't have the confidence in it because I feel like it's too visible. I usually use anywhere from 12 to 17lb leaders, usually flouro but I also like mono for topwater lures. I tie braid to leader with a double uni mainly because I have a lot of practice tying it and I am confident in it.


Everything is spot on in my view. SurfRider If you have not tried (you may have)the FG knot. Try it its stronger and goes through the guides better. This is supper important!(I never tie braid straight to my terminal tackle) Like he said its very visible and has NO give head shakes can snap it. A mono or floro leader acks like a shock absorber and is way less visible. And with a bigger fish if you have no give the hook just keeps tearing at their mouth. So it tears out or falls out of the big Hole


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe I'll branch out and try to learn it. I do use long leaders so the knot going through the guides is important for me. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

SurfRidr said:


> Maybe I'll branch out and try to learn it. I do use long leaders so the knot going through the guides is important for me. Thanks for the suggestions!


This version of the FG knot is a good one. Locking the knot down after the two half hitches is the key.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all you guys for the great comments and tips. I spent several hours yesterday working on knot tying. Sure wish I'd done this before developing arthritis! LOL
I've pretty much figured out the loop knot. Some of the others, not so much. Will keep at it though.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

cuzmondo said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the great comments and tips. I spent several hours yesterday working on knot tying. Sure wish I'd done this before developing arthritis! LOL
> I've pretty much figured out the loop knot. Some of the others, not so much. Will keep at it though.


I understand ol arther well. Sure makes it tuff. on the FG the hardest part was learning the right amount of tension to hold on the braid to get the wraps to lay right once you get that feel it’s easy. My biggest problem now is seeing the line. My eyes just won’t focus on the smaller mono and Floro gives me fits. If any one knows if they make glasses that would help brighten up line (like Light filtering or UV ) It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I find the Shin's knot easier to tie for braid to leader than the FG.


----------

